# [Localisation]Gentoo en canadien-français (MAJ 2006/3/1)

## tecknojunky

Localisation de Gentoo en canadien-français

Créé le 2004/10/20.  Dernière mise-à-jour le 2006/10/21.

TDM

Reglage de l'environnement

Configuration du noyau

Configuration de Samba

Francisation de votre système

Installation de KDE

Installation de mozilla

Installation de mozilla Firefox

Installation de mozilla thunderbird

Installation d'OpenOffice Ximian binaire

Installation d'OpenOffice

Configuration de Xorg/Xfree

Divers logiciels

A faire

Introduction :

Ce n'est pas par chauvinisme qu'un thread distinct de ce guide est créer pour la localisation de Gentoo.  En fait, il en est largement inspiré et beaucoup de parties sont communes.  Il y a cependant des distinctions, particulièrement au niveau du mappage du clavier et des dictionnaires.  S'il y en à d'autre j'apprécierais en être informé.

La raison principale du thread distincte est de pouvoir avoir un point d'alerte commun et centralisé pour les trucs de localisation qui sont particuliés aux francophones du Canada.  Donc, si vous avez des astuces à partager, faut pas se géner.

Cette documentation est disponible sous la licence FDL.

Journals des modifications :

2004/12/06: Correction du locales.build (merci Dais)

2004/11/18: Ajout de la francisation de Mozilla-Firefox.

2004/11/07: Ajout du truc sur la purification des locales tel que vu dans le GWN du 7 nov 2004.

2004/10/20: Adaptation initial à partir de la version européenne datée du 2004/05/20

2006/10/21: Prise en compte du nouveau système de génération des localisations pour glibc.

1. Réglage de l'environnement.

- Mappage des clées du clavier :

Par défaut, le mappage des clés du clavier est en anglais états-uniens.  Pour que le clavier soit mappé en canadien-francais à tous les démarrages, ouvrez le fichier /etc/rc.conf et modifiez la variable KEYMAP="cf".  Pour changer le mappage sur la ligne de commande, tapez:

```
# loadkeys cf
```

- Localisation :

Pour que les messages système soient en français, il faut que la variable globale LANG soit initialiser dans votre session console.  Pour que cela ce fasse automagiquement à chaque démarrage, je vous suggère d'initialiser cette variable dans un fichier sous le répertoire /etc/env.d:

```
# echo 'LANG="fr_CA"' > /etc/env.d/00locales

# echo 'LC_ALL="fr_CA"' >> /etc/env.d/00locales
```

Pour l'affichage des caractères accentués sur la console, ouvrez le fichier /etc/rc.conf (oui, encore lui) et ajustez la variable CONSOLETRANSLATION="8858-1_to_uni".

- Éliminer les localisations superflus :

Depuis la version =sys-libs/glibc-2.4*, un nouveau système de génération des localisation a été introduit et permet de définir dans le fichier /etc/locale.gen la liste des localisations voulues.  Les définitions de localisation proviennent de glibc et par défaut elles sont tous installées.  Une épuration des localisations sauvera environ 90% de l'espace occupé auparavant.  De plus, l'installation de glibc s'en trouve grandement accéléré. 

Personnellement, je préfère conserver les localisations anglos (en*) juste au cas où, c'est selon votre bon vouloir.  À l'aide de votre éditeur préféré, editez le fichier /etc/locales.build:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

fr_CA ISO-8859-1

fr_CA.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Pour rendre cela effectif, il "suffit" de taper la commande locale-gen, ce qui vous donnera une sortie équivalente à celle-ci: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Generating 4 locales (this might take a while)
> 
>  *  (1/4) Generating en_US.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

- Fuseau horaire :

Pour régler le fuseau horaire, consultez la liste des fuseaux horaire et liez symboliquement celui que correspond à votre zone dans le répertoire /etc sous le nom de fichier localtime:

```
# ls  /usr/share/zoneinfo/Canada/

Atlantic  Eastern            Mountain      Pacific       Yukon

Central   East-Saskatchewan  Newfoundland  Saskatchewan
```

Par exemple, pour le Québec, la commande pour l'heure de l'Est est:

```
# ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/Canada/Eastern /etc/localtime
```

Pour déterminer si votre ordinateur fonctionne en heure locale ou en heure universelle (UTC), ouvrez le fichier /etc/rc.conf et ajustez la variable CLOCK="local" ou CLOCK="UTC".  Selon votre choix, par exmple, les fichiers de journalisations seront horodatés à l'heure locale ou à l'heure universelle.

2. Configuration du noyau.

Lorsque vous configurez votre noyau (branche 2.4 et 2.6), dans le menu File systems puis (Base) Native Language Support, pour l'affichage des caractères accentués dans les partitions windows (FAT32/NTFS) ou certains cdrom, mettez la valeur iso8859-15 dans la rubrique Default NLS Option, puis les choix suivants :

```
<*> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

<*> Codepage 863 (Canadian French)

<*> NLS ISO 8859-1 (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

<*> NLS UTF8
```

3. Configuration de Samba.

Si vous désirez accéder à un partage windows ou simplement partager vos données à un ordinateur windows, dans la configuration de samba, généralement le fichier /etc/samba/smb.conf, vous devriez ajouter les lignes suivantes...

Pour la version version 3.0.0 ou supérieur de samba :

```
dos charset = 863

unix charset = ISO8859-1
```

Pour les versions précédent la version 3 de samba :

```
client code page = 863

character set = ISO8859-1
```

4. Francisation des pages d'aides (man pages).

D'abord, nous allons organiser les répertoires de façon à unifier toutes les pages d'aides francophones sous un seul et même répertoire:

```
# cd /usr/share/man

# mkdir fr_CA

# for l in fr fr_FR fr_CH fr_BE; do if [ -d $l ]; then cp -dpR $l/* fr_CA/

; rm -rf $l; fi; ln -s fr_CA $l; done
```

Il ne nous reste plus qu'à importer les pages d'aide système en français :

```
emerge manpages-fr
```

Vous pouvez installer les dictionnaires pour la console :

```
emerge aspell-fr
```

Pour que les pages d'aide internationnales soient installer par les programmes qui les supportes, assurez-vous d'ajouter la clée nls (Native Language Support) à la variable USE du fichier /etc/make.conf.  Optionnellement, vous pouvez le spécifier à la compilation en utilisant une syntaxe comme...

```
# USE=nls emerge machin-chouette
```

... ou, à l'inverse, si vous voulez le désactiver temporairement, le temps d'un emerge...

```
# USE=-nls emerge machin-moins-chouette
```

5. Installation de KDE en français.

Pour Installer KDE en français installer tout simplement :

```
LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n
```

6. Installation de Mozilla en français.

Sachez qu'il y a un délais pour traduire Mozilla.  En conséquence, la traduction la plus récente est généralement une version derrière celle disponible sous Portage.  Si avoir Mozilla en français est impératif pour vous ou votre organisation, je vous suggère de visiter le site de traduction de Mozilla à http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net et vérifier quelle est la version traduite la plus récente et comparez-la avec celle disponible dans Portage:

```
# emerge -p mozilla

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.21 [1.15]

[ebuild     U ] net-www/mozilla-1.7.3 [1.7]
```

Par exemple, s'il n'y a pas de traduction pour la version 1.7.3, listez les versions disponibles dans Portage:

```
# ls /usr/portage/net-www/mozilla/*.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-www/mozilla/mozilla-1.6-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-www/mozilla/mozilla-1.7.2-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-www/mozilla/mozilla-1.7.3.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-www/mozilla/mozilla-1.7.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-www/mozilla/mozilla-1.7-r1.ebuild
```

Une fois que vous avez identifié cette version, installez-la à l'aide de l'opérateur "=":

```
# emerge =net-www/mozilla-1.7.2-r1
```

Une fois que Mozilla est installé, lancez-le.  Si vous voulez franciser Mozilla pour tout les profils d'utilisateurs, lancez-le en tant que l'usager root.  Une fois démarré, allez sur le site http://frenchmozilla.sourceforge.net/FTP/, sélectionnez le répertoire correspondant à la version de Mozilla que vous avez, sélectionné le Pack xpi correspondant (si la version n'apparaît pas, placez la souris sur les hyperliens et le nom complet apparaîtra dans la bar du dessous de Mozilla).

En cliquant le fichier xpi, la traduction va s'installer toute seule, puis vous n'aurez plus qu'à mettre Mozilla en français, dans le menu ...

```
Editions > Préférences -> Apparence -> Langues/Contenu
```

... et là, dans Langues installées,vous mettez ...

```
 Français (FR)
```

... et sans Contenus spécifiques installés...

```
Région FR
```

Votre navigateur est maintenant en Français.

7. Installation de Mozilla Firefox en français.

D'Abord, installer Firefox normalement (pour les fins de l'exemple, j'utilise la version 1.0 finale qui, au moment d'écrire ces lignes, était encore en ~x86):

```
# echo =net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0 ~x86 >> /etc/portage/packages.use

# emerge mozilla-firefox
```

Vous pouvez tout aussi bien utiliser le ebuild mozilla-firefox-bin.

Une fois installé, démarrez Firefox et rendez-vous à l'URL suivant: http://ftp.eu.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/version/linux-i686/xpi/fr-FR.xpi  en prenant soin de bien identifier la version de Firefox que vous utilisez.  

Pour votre convenance, cliquez sur la première partie de l'URL ci-haut pour choisir une version autre que 1.0, cliquez juste avant le nom du fichier pour accéder au répertoire des fichiers de localisation, ou, pour ceux qui ont spécifiquement la version 1.0, de Firefox cliquez sur le nom du fichier de localisation et il sera installé sur le champ dans Firefox (je suis gentil hein?).

Par défaut, Firefox refusera d'installer le xpi car l'URL ne fait pas partie des sites autorisés.  Vous devrez spécifiquement autoriser l'installation des xpi à partir de ce site en cliquant le lien qui apparaîtra au haut de la page web (message d'avertissement de Firefox en jaune -> Allow).

Une fois le téléchargement complété et le xpi installé, tapez l'URL suivant dans Firefox: about:config, puis naviguer jusqu'à la clé general.useragent.locale et double-cliquer là.  Saisissez fr-FR dans le champs, puis enter.

Redémarrez Firefox et savourez le labeur des traducteurs de Firefox.

8. Installation de mozilla thunderbird 0.6 en français

Je vous réfère à la version européenne plus haut.  Au moment de rédiger ces ligne, je n'ai pas de Thunderbird à porté de main.  De plus, j'utilise personnellement Evolution et ça serait ce client de courriels que je documenterai d'abord.

9. Installation d'OpenOffice 1.1.0 Ximian binaire en français.

10. Installation d'OpenOffice en français.

Je vous réfère à la version européenne plus haut.  Je ne suis pas très chaud à l'idée d'utiliser des ebuilds spécialisés pour les langues.  J'opterais plutôt pour créer des ebuilds unifiés pour toutes les langues.

11. Configuration du mappage des touches du clavier pour Xorg/Xfree.

Selon la version du serveur X que vous utilisez, le nom du fichier de configuration peut changer.  Par souçis de préserver la compatibilitée avec les anciennes versions, Xorg et XFree vont d'abord vérifier si le fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config existe et, si c'est le cas, l'utiliser.  Alors, pour vous éviter des maux de têtes, je vous suggère simplement d'utiliser ce nom.

Pour configurer le clavier en canadien-français, repérez la section clavier dans le fichier /etc/X11/XF86Config et modifiez l'option XkbLayout comme suit...

Pour XFree et Xorg < 7:

```
Option      "XkbLayout" "ca_enhanced"
```

Pour Xorg >= 7:

```
Option      "XkbLayout" "ca(fr)"
```

12. Divers logiciels

(À faire)

13. A faire.

(à faire) Oups, une boucle infinie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Merci pour ce HOWTO, mais il serait encore mieux si sont titre etait conforme !

[IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci !

----------

## cron0

Merci enormement pour ce HOWTO! TRES UTILE lorsqu'on ne sait pas trop ou cherche pour faire ce genre de trucs. D'autant plus que ce n'est pas documenter dans le Handbook Officiel!

Question perso: T'es de ou au Quebec? Tu vas a quelle ecole? Je crois que je te connais!

----------

## mr_daemon

Wow... un jour jvais faire une localisation en québécois pour qu'a la place de kernel panic ca m'affiche "Ah tabarnak!"

Merci bien pour le guide

----------

## tecknojunky

 *JF_Cron0 wrote:*   

> Question perso: T'es de ou au Quebec? Tu vas a quelle ecole? Je crois que je te connais!

 Je fais mon Bac info 'a l'UQAM.

 *mr_daemon wrote:*   

> "Ah tabarnak!"

   :Laughing:  'es bonne!  Je pense que "j'ai pogn/ les shakes!" serait plus similaire.

(je suis revenu consulter le howto pour configurer mon clavier.  ]Ca para]it-tu^)

----------

## theturtle123

faudrait proposer des localisations différentes pour les logiciels aussi...

par exemple : 

```
"Etes vous sur de vouloir quitter? oui/non"

"t'es tu sur de vouloir quitter esti de criss de calisse d'osti ou ta poutine t'as tu fait glisser le doigt ? oui/ta yeule"
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> faudrait proposer des localisations différentes pour les logiciels aussi...
> 
> par exemple : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Ils sont québecisés vos expressions à Lille  :Shocked: 

----------

## scout

Un petit rappel:

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Merci pour ce HOWTO, mais il serait encore mieux si sont titre etait conforme !
> 
> [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!
> 
> Merci !

 

et sinon merci pour ce howto

----------

## Dais

euh cool mais:

```
bash-2.05b# locale

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=fr_CA

LC_CTYPE="fr_CA"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_CA"

LC_TIME="fr_CA"

LC_COLLATE="fr_CA"

LC_MONETARY="fr_CA"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_CA"

LC_PAPER="fr_CA"

LC_NAME="fr_CA"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_CA"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_CA"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_CA"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_CA"

LC_ALL=fr_CA

```

Pourquoi ça me fait ça ?

----------

## Dais

Bon, j'ai trouvé le problème, et j'espère que l'auteur éditera son how-to, car il faut changer ceci:

Dans le /etc/locales.build il faut AUSSI GARDER les locales françaises de France :p En effet, fr_CA se sert de fr_FR (et de en_US) pour générer sa locale. Ce qui donne en fait:

```
fr_CA/UTF-8

fr_CA/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

```

----------

## tecknojunky

 *Dais wrote:*   

> j'espère que l'auteur éditera son how-to

 C'est fait.

Je te prend au mot car j'ai pas testé.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

>  *Dais wrote:*   j'espère que l'auteur éditera son how-to C'est fait.
> 
> Je te prend au mot car j'ai pas testé.

 

et le titre ?

----------

## tecknojunky

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> et le titre ?

 plus de place.

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, t'es pas oublige de mettre la derniere MaJ dans le titre, tu le mets au debut de ton 1er post ...

Bon, apres c'est toi qui vois !

----------

## tecknojunky

Content?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Gentree

```
alias froggy='export LANG=fr_FR && export LC_ALL=$LANG'

alias rosbif='export LANG=en_GB && export LC_ALL=$LANG'

```

Bon je me suit fait deux alias pour basculer entre Voltaire et Shakespear

ptt pb: les msgs du systeme me sort tjs en anglais.

sinon pour les logiciels c'est impec.

 :Cool: 

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour le how-to.

----------

## Gentree

precision:

```
-bash-3.00#rosbif

-bash-3.00#man grip

No manual entry for grip

-bash-3.00#froggy

-bash-3.00#man grip

Il n'y a pas de page de manuel pour grip.

```

tous va bien, mais

```
-bash-3.00#aweog

-bash: aweog: command not found

```

donc c'est plutot bash qui se tete a me parler on anglais.

C'est normale après tous ces reglage de locale?

Merci  :Cool: 

----------

## pht3k

merci !!!

génial ce guide ... j'avais commencé avec le howto-fr mais un howto-qc c'est encore mieux !!!

pht3k

----------

## tecknojunky

 :Very Happy: 

Je suis d'accord.  Je me demande s'il est toujours à jour "parzample".

J'ai fais des démarches pour internationaliser le howto "Français" dans le wiki francophone (noter le "F" majuscule), mais je me suis buté à un tolé de la part des Français qui m'a valu la qualification de chauvin.  Allez comprendre la logique la dedans.  :Confused: 

En tk.  Une "strike" contre les Français dans mon opinion perso.

----------

## pht3k

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Je me demande s'il est toujours à jour "parzample".

 

eh bien je viens de faire la majorités des changements proposés et je n'ai pas eu l'ombre d'un problème  :Smile: 

pht3k

----------

## zdra

Je qq petites remarques:

 - USE="foo" emerge bar C'est pas propre, il faut plutot mettre le USE dans make.conf ou dans /etc/portage/packages.use

 - emerge =foo-2.0 N'est pas propre non plus, préfere plutot de mettre les versions suppréieur dans le /etc/portage/packages.mask

 - LINGUAS="fr" emerge kde-i18n --> Prefere plutot mettre le LINGUAS dans make.conf car il servira pour tout les autres paquets comme k3b et openoffice

 - Si c'est pour changer fr_FR en fr_CA partout en se basant sur le howto déjà fait, pourquoi pas simplement le modifier ? Je penses ça principalement parce que le howto fr_FR a besoin d'une MAJ que t'aurais pu faire facilement au passage. Maintenant ça nous fais 2 docs à maintenir donc 2 fois plus de travaille... sans compter que ça reviens à 98% à réinventer la roue, ce qui n'est pas dans l'esprit des logiciels libre  :Smile: 

Bon allé je fais mon copier/coller pour fr_BE ! nah !

----------

## Gentree

zdra, t'as bien reussi a faire un Gentoo_FR propre?

Si oui, je t'emprie a mettre a jour le wiki.

Je suis rosbif donc que des ppt pbs avec en_GB mais je voulait installer Gentoo pour une amie francophone , j'ai passe des jours entier a me battre avec une bordel de disfonctionnement du systeme et d'un documentation lamentablement incomplete et erronne.

En fin de compte j'ai du lui laisser avec son XP et fermer ma geule sur Gentoo Linux.  :Mad: 

@technojunky 

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai fais des démarches pour internationaliser le howto "Français" dans le wiki francophone (noter le "F" majuscule), 

  Il faut pas qu'un rosbif te donne des lecons d'ortographe mais il me semble que dans ce contexte francais serait un adjectif donc ptt "f". Le langage Francais uniquement porte un majescule, il s'agit d'un nom propre.  :Cool: 

----------

## tecknojunky

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  - Si c'est pour changer fr_FR en fr_CA partout en se basant sur le howto déjà fait, pourquoi pas simplement le modifier ? Je penses ça principalement parce que le howto fr_FR a besoin d'une MAJ que t'aurais pu faire facilement au passage. Maintenant ça nous fais 2 docs à maintenir donc 2 fois plus de travaille... sans compter que ça reviens à 98% à réinventer la roue, ce qui n'est pas dans l'esprit des logiciels libre 
> 
> Bon allé je fais mon copier/coller pour fr_BE ! nah !

 Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.  Quand je parle d'internationalisation du howto, c'est surtout l'accès aux informations propre à chaque région qui manque.   Par exemple, comment, et surtout quoi et ou mettre le clavier canadien français pour X (un qwerty avec des accents).  On s'entend tous que la configuration se fait le fichier /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, mais pour ce qui est du "quoi mettre", le howto FR est complètement inutile.

Pour ce qui est de le modifier, comme j'ai mentionné, j'avais déjà commencé la démarche https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278726-highlight-howto.html et la réaction a tellement été protectioniste (au point ou certains proposaient de carrément me ballionner en vérrouillant le thread) que, par découragement, j'ai laissé tombé.  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *tecknojunky wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de le modifier, comme j'ai mentionné, j'avais déjà commencé la démarche https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-278726-highlight-howto.html et la réaction a tellement été protectioniste (au point ou certains proposaient de carrément me ballionner en vérrouillant le thread) que, par découragement, j'ai laissé tombé. 

 

oui c'est vrai, les moderateurs sur ce forum sont des fascistes dictateurs et tout ...

non mais sans deconner, quand un thread tourne au vinaigre on le lock, c'est normal ...

Peut etre que l'action que tu envisageais partait d'un bon sentiment, mais malheureusement pas applicable ... (ca consisterait a rendre le Howto trop general et donc plus flou ...

----------

## blasserre

belle perf pht3k !

3 post t'ont suffit pour déterrer la hache de guerre  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dais

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> belle perf pht3k !
> 
> 3 post t'ont suffit pour déterrer la hache de guerre 

 

2 posts et non 3, et puis il a juste dit merci, il n'a pas jeté d'huile sur le feu  :Razz: 

----------

## zdra

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> zdra, t'as bien reussi a faire un Gentoo_FR propre?
> 
> Si oui, je t'emprie a mettre a jour le wiki.

 

J'ai envoyé un MP à l'auteur du howto du forum, étant sans réponse j'ai envoyé un MP au modo TGL pour qu'il me donne le droit d'éditer la page (ou qu'il mette à jours lui meme).

Mais en gros ça tient en qq lignes:

1) LINGUAS="fr_BE" dans make.conf pour avoir openoffice+kde en francais

2) Dans  /etc/env.d/02locales

```

LANG="fr_BE@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_BE@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_BE@euro"

```

3) dans gdm si tu lance gnome, met la langue "default system" ce sera francais grace au point 2

4) fais comme dit dans le howto pour avoir firefox en FR, thunderbird suit la meme regle

5) dans xorg.conf tu mets Option "XkbLayout" "be"

6) dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps -> KEYMAP="be-latin1" -> pas sur du fichier, me semble que ça change pcq je suis en ~x86 mais ce sera comme ça dans le future du x86 en tt cas.

Voilà, tu noteras que BE/CA/FR sont interchangeable  :Wink:  au pire une ptite note pour le keymap canadien mais le reste tout le monde aura compris, tu me feras pas le reproche d'avoir copier/coller mes configs qui sont belge qd meme ?

----------

## pht3k

tout doux les amis ... j'ai trouvé sympa qu'il y ait un how-to spécialisé pour mon coin de pays.  et puis le clavier n'est pas le même qu'en france et ayant jamais eu à configurer mon clavier auparavant sur redhat j'ai aimé avoir toutes les infos sous la main.  c'est tout.  j'ai rien déterré ... 

pht3k

----------

## armkreuz1

Juste une petite question. Je veux que tout mes messages systemes reste en anglais, que tout mes programmes soient en anglais ( sauf openoffice ). 

Par contre, je veux pouvoir utilisé les accents et dans les consoles et en mode graphiques ainsi que tout les petit caprices de la langue française comme les ç.

Pour le moment, je n'ai pas d'accent ni en console ni dans nautilus par exemple.

Je fait quoi selon le petit guide ci-haut fournit?

----------

## Gaug

Pour utiliser un clavier qwerty avec les caractères français le plus façiles c'est le clavier canadien français .

dans /etc/rc.conf 

tu change KEYMAP="cf" au lieu de "us"

pour avoir openoffice en français

emerge LINGUAS="fr" openoffice

et openoffice vas ètre en tout en français menu etc.

----------

## armkreuz1

Ça c'est déjà fait, ce que je veux ces de voir les accents dans la console et dans nautilus. Pour l'instant j'ai des symbole bizzare.

----------

## Gaug

C'est peut ètre un problème du à la glibc

regarde le chapitre au début qui parle sur sa

- Éliminer les localisations superflus :

----------

## armkreuz1

J'ai déjà recompiler mon glibc avec le use userlocale, et dans locale.build j'ai seulement les en_US les fr_FR et ca_FR.

Tout semble ok. Mais pas d'accent dans ma console et nautilus

----------

## Mala Zaba

j ai passé mon système en utf-8, et je me demandais quoi mettre dans xorg.conf, car dans la doc, il dise en_US mais le clavier canadien c est ca_enhenced...

----------

